# No Idea on colour, Please Help.



## EmmaChopper (12 mo ago)

Good evening everyone, hoping someone can shed some light on what colour genetics are at play here. My sisters new mare and we are having a hard time figuring it out. Dad is supposedly a palomino if that helps at all. Any guesses or input would be super appreciated!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Buckskin and grey from those pics.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Agree with buckskin going gray. Poor mare, hope you are putting some serious groceries into her!


----------



## Berralracer72 (Oct 25, 2021)

Looks dun to me it does not have the black line across its back likes buckskins. However on color i'm not an expert i have 2 sorrels and just know the basic colors lol


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

A dun has a dorsal stripe. A buckskin does not. This horse may also be dun but the graying process may have obliterated the stripe. There is also the possibility of nd1 which will cause primitives but no dilution which I should have mentioned.


----------



## BumbleBear (Jan 10, 2022)

EmmaChopper said:


> Good evening everyone, hoping someone can shed some light on what colour genetics are at play here. My sisters new mare and we are having a hard time figuring it out. Dad is supposedly a palomino if that helps at all. Any guesses or input would be super appreciated!
> View attachment 1124242
> 
> View attachment 1124240
> ...


I would say a buckskin going grey as well.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm wondering if some champagne could be in play, with the freckling. But I have no idea if horses can carry both champagne and grey (or if this horse actually has grey or is just a light champagne with frosting!). I think you'd have to get her colour tested to solve this one!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Any gene that is not located on the same space can occur together. So yes you could have champagne. Grey does freckle.

Cream and Pearl are on the same locus. There are only two spaces per locus. For this locus you have three different options Prl, Cr or n (neither). You get one gene from each parent. The parent can only pass what it carries.

That also applies to the KIT mutations and Tobiano.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

SteadyOn said:


> I'm wondering if some champagne could be in play, with the freckling. But I have no idea if horses can carry both champagne and grey (or if this horse actually has grey or is just a light champagne with frosting!). I think you'd have to get her colour tested to solve this one!


I was thinking coat, not muzzle re: freckling. Muzzle is what you were referring to. Skin color is different for some dilutions. Freckling can happen on any breed or color. One of my Belgians had extensive freckling.


----------



## Old_Man_Doc (Jan 10, 2022)

QtrBel said:


> I was thinking coat, not muzzle re: freckling. Muzzle is what you were referring to. Skin color is different for some dilutions. Freckling can happen on any breed or color. One of my Belgians had extensive freckling.


Corn Marks/Spots from Roan perhaps? Roan (horse) - Wikipedia

Horses can have be both Cream & Roan, horses can also be both Roan & Gray. Perhaps this mare is Buckskin Roan going Gray!


----------



## EmmaChopper (12 mo ago)

gottatrot said:


> Agree with buckskin going gray. Poor mare, hope you are putting some serious groceries into her!


You should have seen her two weeks ago when we got her 😓 
She's put on heaps of weight already so hopefully a few more months and she'll be in good condition. 

Thanks everyone for the colour input


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Grey.


----------



## krisadreyer (Nov 22, 2015)

Gray Roan going Gray. Others are right, it looks like buckskin going gray.


----------



## Sombrablu (9 mo ago)

EmmaChopper said:


> You should have seen her two weeks ago when we got her 😓
> She's put on heaps of weight already so hopefully a few more months and she'll be in good condition.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the colour input


She looks good to me, needs just a bit more weight and muscle mass but she’s certainly not to where a comment is necessary IMO 😂


----------



## krisadreyer (Nov 22, 2015)

Sombrablu said:


> She looks good to me, needs just a bit more weight and muscle mass but she’s certainly not to where a comment is necessary IMO 😂


----------



## Noel1210 (10 mo ago)

At first glance I was thinking maybe she could be a rare “champagne grulla” (I honestly had no clue that was even a coat color until I looked it up)

























but then looking back at how her markings are, there’s some black tips on her ears, grey skin on her muzzle, and very prominent shading on her front legs which kind of made me think she could be some sort of varnish roan? but then after looking into the “buttermilk buckskin” color, I realized that could also be a close possibility as well.








At this point I’m honestly not sure, what her coloring is but all in all she’s a super pretty horse! I hope you and her are both doing well


----------



## krisadreyer (Nov 22, 2015)

She looked like a Dun Champagne Grulla to me because of the reddish tinge on her legs, mane and tail, and that would be my 1st guess. Or Buckskin Roan going Gray is my 2nd guess.


----------



## RFInukshuk (7 mo ago)

Ok so from the apparent depigmentation of the tail ends and the phenotypic lightening of areas of the coat, I would say that at best we can assume this mare is buckskin going grey.

no champagne present, the skin isn’t mottled or of the correct tone and the eyes aren’t diluted to amber.
No dun present as the wrong dilution and no presence of any primitive markings.
No roan present as no inverted Vs on the limbs 
Also to clear up that a dorsal stripe does not make a horse dun. Nd1 or not dun 1 can also cause some body dilution and primitive markings such as a dorsal stripe. 
Buckskin with nd1 can absolutely have a dorsal stripe without having dun.


----------

